# Tempestade Tropical BARRY (Atlântico 2007 #02)



## Vince (15 Jun 2007 às 10:47)

*Tempestade Tropical BARRY*



> Tropical Storm Barry was a rapidly forming tropical cyclone that made landfall on Florida in early June. The second Atlantic named storm of the 2007 Atlantic hurricane season, Barry developed from a trough of low pressure in the southeastern Gulf of Mexico on June 1. It tracked rapidly northeastward, reaching peak winds of 50 mph (85 km/h) before weakening and making landfall near Tampa Bay as a tropical depression. Barry quickly lost tropical characteristics after wind shear removed much of the convection, and early on June 3 it completed the transition into an extratropical cyclone. The extratropical remnants tracked up the East Coast of the United States, dropping tropical moisture across its path.
> 
> The precursor trough produced heavy rainfall across the western Caribbean Sea, which on Cuba unofficially reached over 7.8 inches (200 mm). Outer rainbands in Pinar del Río Province injured three and damaged 55 houses. In Florida, Barry dropped moderate precipitation across the drought-ridden state that peaked at 6.99 inches (178 mm). The rainfall caused some flooding and wet roads, which led to two indirect traffic fatalities. Heavy surf killed one surfer in Pinellas County. The rainfall assisted firefighters in combating severe wildfires in Florida and Georgia. Overall damage from the storm was minor.
> 
> Fonte: Wikipedia









*Track:*






*Seguimento:*
O Seguimento especial do Barry está excepcionalmente nas páginas 4 a 5 no tópico Tempo Tropical.

*Links úteis:*
Advisory archive on Tropical Storm Barry
Tropical Storm Barry (Wikipedia)
WUnderground Hurricane Archive - Barry


----------

